# Help and advise please



## mrs hopesanddreams (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I am new to this site but not new to ivf.  I have had 2 failed ICSI cycles after 2 grade 2's being transfered on day 2.  I am now hoping to be able to cycle at CRMW for my 3rd ICSI.  I have been for a look around but wanted some advise from people who have cycled there.  Believe it or not I have a fobia of hospitals and therefore picked a clinic in Northampton to cycle at because it looked more like a beauty salon than a clinic and took the scary hospital edge away.  I am 25 my DH is 45 and we are doing this after a failed vasectomy reversal, I am unaware of having any issues but would like to push for some imunne testing this time.  Any success stories welcome.  I do not know anyone who has gone through IVF and therefore I would like to talk to people who understand how i feel.  

Thanks you all 




xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi and welcome to ff

you will find lots of help and support here

this thread is for CRMW and the girls there are wonderful
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251369.516

the clinic has a lovely feel to it , I have look round but havent had treatment there yet i do know they know do full immune testing and im sure if you want the testing then they would do it for you


----------



## Daisy11 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi

Im currently having treatment at CRMW and I just wanted to tell you they are Fab!!

The whole team down there are really nice and put you at ease.  Im a bit of a sissy when it comes to doctors needles etc.....  but they really are lovely there.

Good luck for your treatment - Hope all goes well for you 

Love Daisy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

